# In Line Vs. Submersible Heater



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi everybody,


So I was wondering what the pros and cons are between these two types of heaters. I have a 55g tank I'm in the process of putting together. I'll be running two Sunsun hw-403b filters. Would a 200w in line heater like hydor"s do the trick or should I go with a submersible?


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

Since those are canister filters, ask yourself if you wouldn't mind seeing a heater in the tank. If you don't want to see one, get the in-line. If you don't care (or will have plants covering it eventually anyways), get a submersible. 
I use submersible heaters with my tanks, but then again, I have sumps for all of them so I can keep heaters in the overflow boxes and sumps.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

ngrubich said:


> Since those are canister filters, ask yourself if you wouldn't mind seeing a heater in the tank. If you don't want to see one, get the in-line. If you don't care (or will have plants covering it eventually anyways), get a submersible.
> I use submersible heaters with my tanks, but then again, I have sumps for all of them so I can keep heaters in the overflow boxes and sumps.


Ok other than the visual aspect does one perform better or more accurately than the other? What heater would you recommend?

If I've done my homework right I should need a 200w for my 55g right?


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

a 200W heater should be fine, depending on how cold your place gets in winter (you can always get a larger heater like a 250W or 300W if you really wanted to) --> here in NC, it doesn't get too cold in the winter, so I can get away with "less than recommended" heater strengths. 

As far as comparison is concerned, it all depends on placement. The inline heater will have water going over it continuously; the submersible would need to be placed in an area of high water flow, like near the intake or return of the filter, for it to perform really well (of course, if you keep it at the opposite corner of the tank, that side may be a degree or two warmer than the other side of the tank). 

I've never used inline heaters (only have ever used HOB filters or sumps), but the people that use them typically have good things to say about them. For submersible heaters, I currently have an EHEIM Jager in my discus tank and it works really well. I also have an Aqueon Pro in my blackwater tank. I like certain aspects of both, but if I had to pick one, I would lean towards the Aqueon (plastic casing = pretty much impossible to break). It also has an LED that will go from red to green when it's done heating, which is a nice feature


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Go with a DIY inline Jager and you will never go back. Parts are super cheap and if you go with a cordgrip to insert the heater you can easily replace it. If you want to go this route let me know and I will let you know what part to get a sample from Heyco.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Go with a DIY inline Jager and you will never go back. Parts are super cheap and if you go with a cordgrip to insert the heater you can easily replace it. If you want to go this route let me know and I will let you know what part to get a sample from Heyco.


Is it a pretty easy DIY? I'm pretty handy but I have so many projects it might be easier for me to just get a hydor in line right now


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

AntiSoberSam said:


> Is it a pretty easy DIY? I'm pretty handy but I have so many projects it might be easier for me to just get a hydor in line right now


It took me 10mins to put together.


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> It took me 10mins to put together.


Sign me up


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You might be saving what? $10?

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

OVT said:


> You might be saving what? $10?
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Yeah but I consider the Jager a much more reliable heater than the Hydor.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

OVT said:


> You might be saving what? $10?


And it seems to me you'd be at a greater risk of leaking.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

gus6464 said:


> Yeah but I consider the Jager a much more reliable heater than the Hydor.


If reliability is that much of a concern, you should be running a temperature probe. Hydors have done fine for me, and many others. The increased potential for leaks on a DIY inline heater would be more of a risk than I would like to take.

That being said, I am the antithesis of a DIY guy for 90% of what I need done in life.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Go with a DIY inline Jager and you will never go back. Parts are super cheap and if you go with a cordgrip to insert the heater you can easily replace it. If you want to go this route let me know and I will let you know what part to get a sample from Heyco.


I don't suppose you could share the plans for this DIY inline heater? 

(sorry, older thread, I know, but it's a tease to see it mentioned without details)


----------



## OldGrumpy (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw a few comments when I bought my inline hydor that they are prone to just giving out all of a sudden. I typically take that sort of thing with a grain of salt, as I find that people are more apt to complain about a product in reviews than praise them. That said, my hydor in line 200w just stopped working after 4 months. it was fantastic until then, but I have a submersible in the mail.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

> That said, my hydor in line 200w just stopped working after 4 months.


They have a 2 year warranty.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Nov 12, 2012)

aquabruce said:


> They have a 2 year warranty.


yes. I will be contacting them. But I am going to switch to a submersible until I get some resolution on that, as well as having a backup if I do in fact replace it.


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

OldGrumpy said:


> yes. I will be contacting them. But I am going to switch to a submersible until I get some resolution on that, as well as having a backup if I do in fact replace it.



I would like to hear if this gets resolved. I was considering the Hydor Eth recently but backed off because I wasn't confident enough about their quality: I had one in-tank heater from them that was way off, and their customer service never replied to me.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Nov 12, 2012)

I will note that while it was functioning, the temp was spot on.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

I built a diy inline with an aqueon 100w for my 25 gal.. just used some pvc and it took me maybe ten min also.. ill try to snap a pic of it but its attached to the back of my stand so well see.. 

I also added a ball valve and a hose barb so I could use the canister pump for water changes.. So key!!

Ill post the pics in a few.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry pics r upside down.. lol

Water goes in bottom. Comes out top. I basically copied a design off the forum.. someone had done a build very similar... Dont remember the name of the thread.

Havent had a problem yet.. no leaks or anything. I figured the inline heater would be more efficient and help clean up the tank.

I think you could make this setup for just about any heater size and setup. Pvc is awesome.

i have a 220gal that I need to start working on and Im thinking inline heaters like this but maybe 300 watters with a controller. Or a sump..


----------

